# DX for Foreign Body Giant cell reaction, breast



## Trendale (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,
Do anyone have the DX for Foreing Body Giant Cell Reaction of breast?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 15, 2011)

It should be coded 879.1 - Open wound of breast with complications (FB with giant cell reaction).

HTH


----------

